# Mail, mes emails arrivent très en retard



## knopflerized (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Depuis plusieurs jours mes correspondants se plaignent  de recevoir  mes E mails 10H après leur envois. J'ai fait un test entre  mes boites en effet c'est bien ça...
Par contre si j'envoie direct du  portail Yahoo il arrive dans la seconde.

Que faire SVP?
Merci


----------



## Apple.Eater (12 Juillet 2010)

Essaye d'utiliser (peut-être seulement provisoirement) Thunderbird. Ou au moins essaye de configurer ton compte Yahoo et de voir à quelle vitesse il arrive.

Si il est aussi lent, le problème est dans le serveur SMTP de Yahoo. Sinon c'est peut-être la compatibilité avec Mail.

Essaye et fait des recherches.

Bonne chance.


----------



## knopflerized (13 Juillet 2010)

bonjour ,

Ca fait environ un an que j'utilise mail et Yahoo sans soucis... 
Bizarre que ca arrive comme ca....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h01 ----------

BOn j'ai trouvé... j'avais crée une autre boite au lettre par OHV pour mon site internet celle ci  pas encore configurée correctement devait faire barrage.. En la supprimant les courriers arrivent de nouveau rapidement. 
Ta réponse m'a éclairé  Merci


----------



## Apple.Eater (13 Juillet 2010)

Avec plaisir


----------



## pascrasmu95 (14 Juillet 2010)

La meilleures alternative à Mail (qui pose des problèmes d'install pour ceux se connectant sur une livebox d'orange) est d'installer Thunderbird qui marche à la perfection sur tout type d'os : snow leopard 10.6, linux et le système de Billy the kid que je ne nommerai pas ici.
Voilà avec Thunderbird il n'y aura plus de problèmes de délai pour recevoir ou envoyer des mails.
C'est très fluide, rapide et sécurisé. Pour moi et par mon expérience, le meilleur logiciel d'envois de mail qui existe.
J'aime beaucoup les macs (étant quand même un linuxien confirmé) mais "Mail" pour moi est encore à améliorer et ne fonctionne pas toujours très bien.


*Note du modo :* et la meilleure alternative à "poster n'importe quoi n'importe où", c'est de prendre connaissance de l'annonce "à lire avant de poster" lorsqu'il y en a une en tête du forum où on compte le faire ! 

On déménage.


----------



## edd72 (14 Juillet 2010)

Ce doit être un pb de Yahoo. Ma copine (qui utilise un PC avec Thunderbird et une boite Yahoo) m'a env des mails avant hier (12/07) que j'ai reçu plus de 12h après. Donc je pense que ça vient de Yahoo et que c'était un pb ponctuel de leurs serveurs avant hier.


----------



## knopflerized (15 Juillet 2010)

aucune idée mais des l'instant  ou j'ai supprimé ma boite OVH.... ca a remarché


----------

